# Qutebrowser



## fernandel (Jun 27, 2021)

I start using www/qutebrowser again and import bookmarks from Firefox  in quickmarks. I didn't find how to merge quickmarks with bookmarks. Any suggestion, please.
And I tested browser on EFF.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Jul 10, 2021)

fernandel said:


> … how to merge quickmarks with bookmarks …



It might involve manual edition of the files, including reordering of content.


```
% pwd
/usr/home/grahamperrin/.config/qutebrowser
% cat quickmarks
Teams https://teams.microsoft.com/_?tenantId=a900bb90-94fe-4658-8b34-dd72084c5064#/manageteams/myteams/
% cat bookmarks/urls
https://lobste.rs/ Lobsters
%
```


Not an answer to your question, but FYI: How do you guys manage your bookmarks/quickmarks? : qutebrowser (archived)

For the benefit of other readers: <https://qutebrowser.org/FAQ.html> point 12 differentiates between _bookmarks_ and _quickmarks_.


----------

